
Micron Rolls 'World's Fastest' SSD with 2.5M IOPS and 9 GBps - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/micron-finally-rolls-3d-xpoint-ssd-x100-billed-as-worlds-fastest-with-25-million-iops-and-9-gbps
======
LinuxBender
Does this require a custom kernel module or does it just show up as a generic
SAS/SCSI that happens to have a really high queue depth?

